# Cake with chocolate, amaretto and rum



## katy23 (May 10, 2014)

ingredients 
200gr   sugar
150 g butter 
100 gr. flour 00 
120 gr amaretto (almond cookie  minced) 
4 eggs 
100 gr. plain chocolate 
1 glass of rum or liqueur sweet 
1/2 teaspoon of baking powder 
cocoa powder for dusting

beat the eggs whites, in part, beat the egg yolks with the sugar. In a bowl, crumble the macaroons, add flour, baking powder, melted butter, rum and then incorporated the reds beaten with sugar and egg whites from the bottom to the other not to dismantle them. Put the chocolate into small pieces. Mix and place the mixture into a buttered baking dish. Bake at 180 ° for 30 minutes. 
Just let it cooked in the oven for an hour so that it is flat and just cold and dusted with cocoa powder grated dark chocolate ...


----------



## menumaker (May 10, 2014)

Welcome katie,
I have had the great pleasure of tasting this cake and it is heavenly!! The ultimate 'bang goes the diet, I  have no willpower and don't care' kind of cake. Thank you for sharing it with DC.


----------



## Addie (May 10, 2014)

Welcome Katie. Chocolate anything is fine with me.


----------



## katy23 (May 10, 2014)

*thank's to all for the welcome !!*

i wanted to share with you one of my favorite dessert recipes, I love cooking desserts and this forum is really nice and interesting  

to the next recipe


----------



## GotGarlic (May 10, 2014)

Welcome, Katy, and thanks for the recipe. How big is the glass you use for the rum?


----------

